# Cubers in Kearney, NE



## White KB (May 6, 2019)

Wondering if there are any cubers in Kearney, Nebraska.

(I'm one, Hoping that if several people reply, I can try competing with them on the SpeedSolving competition site or in comp (WCA).


----------

